# Tin - A Metal That DESTROYS ITSELF!



## jimdoc (Aug 17, 2017)

Tin - A Metal That DESTROYS ITSELF!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9zdt-rOB0Y


----------



## Lou (Aug 17, 2017)

ah! The old tin Pest!


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 18, 2017)

How are you Canadians handling the lead ban in solder.
Your electronic kit will all have to use silver solder or degrade in a year or two with tin.
Considering you cold climate.
Not good.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 18, 2017)

Modern solders contains a few percent copper and other metals. It is only about 95-97% tin. Tin pest isn't a problem with these solders.
Tin whiskers on the other hand is a much bigger problem, pure sharp crystals of tin that grows out of tin plated areas that can short circuit sensitive electronics.
https://nepp.nasa.gov/whisker/background/

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 18, 2017)

Lead solder is banned in EU too.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 19, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> Lead solder is banned in EU too.



Not only that, it's been banned for more than a decade Pat.


----------

